# Samba dies randomly (nmbd problem)

## Andrew_T

I've been having problems with samba. It just dies at random. Here's the error I get in log.nmbd

```

[2004/10/21 21:39:01, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(36)

  ===============================================================

[2004/10/21 21:39:01, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(37)

  INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 11513 (3.0.7)

  Please read the appendix Bugs of the Samba HOWTO collection

[2004/10/21 21:39:01, 0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(39)

  ===============================================================

[2004/10/21 21:39:01, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1381)

  PANIC: internal error

[2004/10/21 21:39:01, 0] lib/util.c:smb_panic2(1389)

  BACKTRACE: 13 stack frames:

   #0 /usr/sbin/nmbd(smb_panic2+0x124) [0x80a842e]

   #1 /usr/sbin/nmbd(smb_panic+0xd) [0x80a84b8]

   #2 /usr/sbin/nmbd [0x809b348]

   #3 [0xffffe420]

   #4 /lib/libc.so.6 [0x400dc34e]

   #5 /lib/libc.so.6(malloc+0x91) [0x400db521]

   #6 /usr/sbin/nmbd(parse_packet+0x16) [0x8094d90]

   #7 /usr/sbin/nmbd(read_packet+0x37) [0x8094e42]

   #8 /usr/sbin/nmbd(listen_for_packets+0x18c) [0x806a4cd]

   #9 /usr/sbin/nmbd [0x805f470]

   #10 /usr/sbin/nmbd(main+0x500) [0x805fb5f]

   #11 /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xc0) [0x4008f480]

   #12 /usr/sbin/nmbd [0x805e821]

[2004/10/21 22:49:42, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(664)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2004/10/21 22:49:42, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_wins(327)

  become_domain_master_browser_wins:

  Attempting to become domain master browser on workgroup CYBERTRON, subnet UNICAST_SUBNET.

[2004/10/21 22:49:42, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_wins(341)

  become_domain_master_browser_wins: querying WINS server from IP 192.168.0.1 for domain master browser name CYBERTRON<1b> on

 workgroup CYBERTRON

[2004/10/21 22:49:42, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_stage2(113)

  *****

```

Does anyone know what could be causing this and how to fix it? If you need more info just tell me and I'll post it.

----------

## ivanl

According to this post, tone down your CFLAGS and recompile samba. I am doing this right now.

----------

